# Jig presentation and line type



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

When you are casting a jig for walleye what type of line do you use, mono or braid? Also, if you use a braid to you use a flourocarbon leader and how long?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I was using Fireline as my main line (8# test) and has a 24 inch mono leader(10lb Silver Thread copolymer). I connected the two w/ a small #14 barrel swivel, and attached teh jig to the leader with a snap swivel.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

A lot of people prefer mono for jigging for a couple of reasons. I like low stretch lines above a flourocarbon leader. I've used a barrel swivel with a bead above it on high-vis lines to connect flourocarbon leaders of about 3 feet. If you are good at tying a barrel knot or uni-knot you can also use that to attach the leader to the main line. The swivel interferes with the "feel" in my opinion.

My number one favorite currently is "Transition" flourocarbon. It's expensive but no more so than the superlines. It is invisible below the water but visible above. No swivels, no union knots. Many times you see the line move before you feel anything with a light bite. I spooled up once last year with 6# Transition and it lasted through many, many hours of jigging without any problems.

In my opinion the only way to tie a jig to a line is with a Palomar Knot.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I had on 6lb trilene. makes catching those walleye's ablast!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I strickly use Fireline or Power-Pro , 10# test with a 12# Seagaur flurocarbon leader as a buffer for all the Zebra abuse that you encounter. Line to leader is a double four turn uni-knot. Tie the jig directly, no snap, five turn clinch knot. Works for me.


----------

